# Homelite Ranger Chainsaw



## Tom Tilson 111 (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a Homelite Ranger Chainsaw, when cord is pulled there is no attempt to even sputter. The compression is almost 75 PSI, there is fuel present on the end of the plug and a nice hot blue spark, but not even a small pop when starter cord is pulled. I have pulled the flywheel to check the key and it is fine, no evidence of slipped timing. Whatever the problem is, it seems to me that if I have compression and fuel and a hot spark at the right time, then there ought to be some indication of combustion. I'm baffled; can anyone offer a suggestion?
Thanks,
Tom


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Check for a large air leak, crankshaft seals, intake gaskets and fuel pump port. 75psi is a little low, you might want to try putting about an ounce of oil down through the spark plug hole and pull the rope slowly with the plug still out to coat the inside of the cylinder and piston area. Reinstall the plug and see if you can get it to pop off or start.

Good Luck


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

The compression is low. Pull the muffler and look for scoring on the cylinder and piston.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Okay back to square 1. Got fresh fuel? May seem obvious but I gotta ask! Bogus fuel mix definately wont light with 75psi compression. Hank and 30yr are right, 75 aint great. Thats well below my personal cut off number of 90. Does that saw have a spark arrester screen in the muffler? If so take it out temporarily and retry. They must be serviced periodically. No flow-no go! Check it out when you inspect the P&C while you have the muffie in hand.


----------



## Tom Tilson 111 (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I had already checked the muffler and it is clean, the piston and what is visible looks ok; I see no scoring. As for the fuel, I took out the plug and wet it with fresh gas...to no avail, not even a pop. Even though 75 may be low, I feel it is enough to run. Besides the crank/flywheel location which is fixed by the key; is there any other way to alter timing? This saw does not look all that old. With the carb off and thumb over intake, I pulled the cord and you can feel the crankcase suction. I would think that even if that were not what it ought to be that when I put fuel directly in the cylinder there should be at least a pop. Maybe one of you will have another idea...thanks!
Tom


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The only thing I can think of is a massive air leak, I have had 2 stroke engines that would not even pop because a seal was blown out in the crankcase. Prime no prime no matter how I tried it would not pop.

Did you try a little oil in the cylinder to beef up the compression?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Could be the ring is stuck.


----------



## slow1der (Jan 27, 2007)

I too am having problems with my Ranger chainsaw. Mine is running but it sputters really bad and won't seem to get up to speed. I have tried adjusting the "T" screw and nothing is working. I replaced the sparkplug and that didn't help either. any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

slow1der, it could be several things. First thing I'd do is check the compression, then clean out the carburetor.


----------



## slow1der (Jan 27, 2007)

what is the easiest way to check compression? if that is the problem... does that mean that there are seals or gaskets I need to replace? what is the easiest way to clean the carb? sorry for my ignorance here... this is my first trip into the wonderful world of engine repair.


----------



## oncewaslost1982 (Nov 14, 2006)

buy a compression tester with guage and unscrew your spark plug, screw in the tester and pull the engine pver several times, look at the reading, and there you have your engines compression. The easiest way to clean the carburetor is with carb cleaner, 2 bucks at wally world, spray some down the throat of the carb and try it again, if that doesnt work, take the top or side cover off the carb and spray cleaner into all the little holes and passages, if that doesnt work, you may have to tear the carb down and rebuild it or just thoroghly clean and reassemble.


----------

